# Your exposure to the Dark Arts



## BRN (May 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, that title is terrible

I'm curious to know how deep into speciality art the members of FAF have, accidentally or otherwise, gone. 

For a while, I considered it a source of entertainment to go after the strangest, meta-fetishistic areas of the internet and see what people were like down there; Eka's Portal for srs discussions on whether unbirthing could be made to take place in the real world if featuring orcas, curious shock .gifs and videos, and darker websites such as Motherless or Paheal - this was my /b/, my timewasting activity; so nowadays, I'm not too dislodged by much.

But, after having a look at the reactions to Randy's vore thread, it seems to me that a lot of people have stronger emotional reactions to some stuff that is still just comparatively tame to what's out there. I'm wondering if there's a correlation between "exploration depth" and emotional response. 

So tell me a story of the strangest stuff you've seen, and how you managed to find it - or accidentally stumble onto it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2012)

One Guy, One Jar.
...and it couldn't have a better ending for such an idiotic display.


----------



## Ansitru (May 2, 2012)

I was once curious enough to look up "kittens" on ED, expecting to see a page with cute balls of fluff.
It was wrong, so wrong.
*shudders*


----------



## Tango (May 2, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I was once curious enough to look up "kittens" on ED, expecting to see a page with cute balls of fluff.
> It was wrong, so wrong.
> *shudders*



Look up Tom Hanks on ED sometime. Treat yourself.

As for me my exposure to all things dark on the internet has likely earned me my very own room in the 4th or 5th Circle of Hell. At least I'll have lots of interesting company.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 2, 2012)

Saline infusion of "certain body parts". (Look it up if you don't know what it is. nsfw etc)
It was such a "suggested video" on one of those sited...

I guess it's safe if one makes sure everything is sterile, but still, WHY!?
Why would you do that to your body?


----------



## Ansitru (May 2, 2012)

Tango said:


> Look up Tom Hanks on ED sometime. Treat yourself.
> 
> As for me my exposure to all things dark on the internet has likely earned me my very own room in the 4th or 5th Circle of Hell. At least I'll have lots of interesting company.



Yerr... I'll pass, thank you though. :B


----------



## Recel (May 2, 2012)

None. I live in an internet world, filled with flowers, bunnies and bacon... and lets keep it that way!


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

Blood fetishes, example Blood drinking and using blood as something I think you understand.

This wasn't exactly the legal part of the web either, but I stumbled on to it at a friends house. His buddy had left and he left his laptop on the coffee table, wide open and on for the world to see....I could tell by looking at the explorer it was a Tor browser of sorts and the things I saw...Well, I am glad we don't usually eat each other.

This dates back 3 years ago.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 2, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Blood fetishes, example Blood drinking and using blood as something I think you understand.
> 
> This wasn't exactly the legal part of the web either, but I stumbled on to it at a friends house. His buddy had left and he left his laptop on the coffee table, wide open and on for the world to see....I could tell by looking at the explorer it was a Tor browser of sorts and the things I saw...Well, I am glad we don't usually eat each other.
> 
> This dates back 3 years ago.



... What
I'd suggest staying away from that guy 
(or he left it open on purpose to mess with you :V)


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... What
> I'd suggest staying away from that guy
> (or he left it open on purpose to mess with you :V)



Well, I have been. Not rudely mind you, I barely know him. But he has tried to as me out a few times and I put him down nicely.
I don't want to be another body on the evening news... I thought about that and he could of been, but there are many other things he could done to mess with me that wouldn't of painted him a blood drinker in my mind.
I feel like it was legit, sadly.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 2, 2012)

Any of the fetish and explicit art I see is either through complete accident or me liking the artist's style on their clean art enough to look at their mature work.

The weirdest thing I've seen is a pregnancy / birth piece where somebody is simultaneously giving birth and having sex. Just... no. I tabbed out of that pretty fast.


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2012)

In all honesty, the weirdest I've seen are pregnancy, vore, gore, unbirthing and some people's obsession for grossly detailed internal shots. Aside from those, most things feel pretty vanilla and tame in comparison. In all honesty, though, the one thing that surprised me the most was a doujinshi and its treatment of scat... it was so fucked up, like, people actually believe it's hot when someone sees them defecate? And the people used it to make curry and even judged everyone else's "flavor"? And it tasted like the protagonist's mother's curry? What the hell?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

I've seen 1 guy one jar, 2 guys 1 horse, 2 girls 1 cup..
All I have to ask is WHY? Why on earht do people do this?


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've seen 1 guy one jar, 2 guys 1 horse, 2 girls 1 cup..
> All I have to ask is WHY? Why on earht do people do this?



I've heard about that a lot. What is it, exactly?


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I've heard about that a lot. What is it, exactly?



Your better off not knowing, and don't look it up.

I have warned you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I've heard about that a lot. What is it, exactly?


Heard of which? Though you don't want to know.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 2, 2012)

I like to think nothing phases me, and I've yet to find something that does (except for a photo of someone who'd shot themselves in the mouth with buckshot). 

But on the other hand, I intentionally avoid those parts of the web. Not because I'm especially disgusted by them but because for-the-love-of-god I don't want my ISP seeing me browse that sort of thing.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2012)

Well, I go to 4chan a lot. My favorite board is /an/ (Animals and Nature), which is normally a lovely board, but people like to troll it by posting images of animal cruelty or bestiality. 



Spoiler



The most upsetting to me was probably the photoset of the guy torturing (like, burning it) and raping a tied up, terrified german shepherd. Usually I can shake imagery like that pretty quick, but that stuck with me for days. Just thinking about it now has my stomach roiling.


----------



## Ikrit (May 2, 2012)

that feel when you've seen everything because of 4chan


Ad Hoc said:


> Well, I go to 4chan a lot. My favorite board is  /an/ (Animals and Nature), which is normally a lovely board, but people  like to troll it by posting images of animal cruelty or bestiality.


/an/ is the most tamed board on 4chan...


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, I go to 4chan a lot. My favorite board is /an/ (Animals and Nature), which is normally a lovely board, but people like to troll it by posting images of animal cruelty or bestiality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen photos of that, and yeah this world has some sick parts to it. Ugh.....Bad thoughts ....


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> /an/ is the most tamed board on 4chan...


Of the boards hat I go to, I think /co/'s a lot nicer, on average. /an/'s pretty tolerant of the usual 4chan bullshit (racism, sexism, etc.,) whereas you're actually pretty likely to get called out for it on /co/. Also there's a lot of infighting on /an/ because everyone thinks their way of taking care of pets is the One True Way. Don't get me wrong though, I do love /an/, for all of its nonsense. 

I hear that /d/ is actually the nicest, which makes sense since someone who goes to /d/ really isn't in a position to judge anyone else; and that /u/ is the least tolerant of the usual 4chan bullshit (sexism, etc.,). I don't really visit either, though.


----------



## Kaamos (May 2, 2012)

I try to avoid that kind of stuff. You know, like a sane person.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 2, 2012)

Avada Kedavra! Stupify! Levicorpus! Crucio!
You did say Dark Arts.
All I can think of is scat, vore, gore, and car fetishists.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

I am a Death Knight. I am all dark arts with 5% glitter. :V


----------



## PapayaShark (May 2, 2012)

I seached "kittens" on ED because of Ansitru some weeks ago, 1 guy 1 jar, lemonpary and 3 guys 1 hammer gifs, slugs art, and a lot of zoo vids I have stumbeled upon.

I will never turn off my filter again.


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am a Death Knight. I am all dark arts with 5% glitter. :V



Arcane torrent is more like adding 7%.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Arcane torrent is more like adding 7%.



That's not glitter, that's Crack absorption. :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2012)

Purely fetishy stuff or just weirdness in general?

If it's the former, I sometimes look at /a/ and /ah/ on fchan for a laugh (the thread titles alone on /ah/ are usually sufficiently weird), regularly check FA's front page for hilarity, have been linked to all sorts of body mod and fetish sites over the years by friends and anons alike (mostly to laugh as it as I do), and ye old 4chan years ago. It's hard to say what the weirdest is out of all of that. Personally I find the weirdest ones are not the really extreme ones, but the tame and oddly-specific ones. Like a story about erotic table cleaning.



SIX said:


> srs discussions on whether unbirthing could be made to take place in the real world if featuring orcas



That sounds oddly familiar.


----------



## Reiko93 (May 2, 2012)

The internet is the only place where you can look up the most fucked up thing Imaginable, And still find something a hundred times worse.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

The Darkside of yotube has some pretty wierd and racy stuff if you type in the right keywords, or if you randomly  click a video thumbnail.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 2, 2012)

2 guys 1 hammer. I actually cried. Its horrible and bad do not watch it.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> 2 guys 1 hammer. I actually cried. Its horrible and bad do not watch it.



I saw massive spam thumbnails of it on Gaiaonline. It's actually 4guys1hammer. :V

Goatsee's horrible, Lemonparty, meatspin, 2girls1cup, 2guys1horse, tubgirl, and Tubboy are horrible to see/spam reel in a forum.

The worse also being Zippocat.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 2, 2012)

The only thing that actually makes me upset (as far as shock images and shit go) is animal cruelty against cats.

As for weirdest? I have no idea.
Browsing through ED, a lot of people compete for that title of "WTF," apparently.

But one particular video stands out in my mind, that my fiance showed me on Liveleak.
Two kids were standing on top of a really high wall, facing a body of water, obviously with the intent to dive.
One went ahead and jumped, hit something (I think a pipe), and completely split his face in half. Like the nurse was literally shoving the two halves of his face together.
Shit was intriguing, but gross.


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2012)

I completely forgot about meatspin and I hate you for bringing that up.

Everything else doesn't really bother me. Gore is just "meh" on my gross-out scale.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I completely forgot about meatspin and I hate you for bringing that up.
> 
> Everything else doesn't really bother me. Gore is just "meh" on my gross-out scale.



Meatspin's not bad.

But I don't like gore. Not the gore itself, but seeing people in pain, when it's real.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 2, 2012)

Must resist urge to seach for meatspin.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Must resist urge to seach for meatspin.



I actually found it funny! And... liked it a little bit.

*hangs self*


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Must resist urge to seach for meatspin.


From what I recall, it's just a guy wagging his dick.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> From what I recall, it's just a guy wagging his dick.



Whilst getting pounded in the ass.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Whilst getting pounded in the ass.



With this playing..


----------



## Xenke (May 2, 2012)

I've seen it all, nothing really phases me anymore.

I'll still never understand how some people can find prolapse sexy though.


----------



## WingDog (May 2, 2012)

I stopped being curious about going to look stuff up after 2 girls 1 cup. Never again internet, never again.


----------



## Teal (May 2, 2012)

I've seen plenty of weird stuff. Though the thing that really sticks out in my mind was this one time I acidently ended up on a hentai site. Guro, scat, vomit and tenticles at the same time, in one picture. I was also rather young at the time, I guess that's why I remember it.



Reiko93 said:


> The internet is the only place where you can look up the most fucked up thing Imaginable, And still find something a hundred times worse.


 This.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I've seen plenty of weird stuff. Though the thing that really sticks out in my mind was this one time I acidently ended up on a hentai site. Guro, scat, vomit and tenticles at the same time, in one picture. I was also rather young at the time, I guess that's why I remember it.



Gaia's forum admins are very lax, so you are more than likely to come across something gross there. Most of my exposures to shock images were from the GD.


----------



## Onnes (May 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure after seeing the nth video/gif of someone actually dieing that the internet has rendered me dead inside.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2012)

What is this ED people talk about?


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 2, 2012)

I haven't seen a lot of what other people have. But the ones I have seen were from Gaia. I never click links in the gd again. I can deal seeing pictures of gruesome things like really bad car crashes and people that jumped from buldings but actually seeing the video is completly different....Also I am not going to search things that were mentioned on here, even if I am curious about them.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 2, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> I haven't seen a lot of what other people have. But the ones I have seen were from Gaia. I never click links in the gd again. I can deal seeing pictures of gruesome things like really bad car crashes and people that jumped from buldings but actually seeing the video is completly different....Also I am not going to search things that were mentioned on here, even if I am curious about them.



GD is just awful for that sort of thing. I once went in there. Never again.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> GD is just awful for that sort of thing. I once went in there. Never again.



I dunno, the chatterbox is 10 times worse than the GD.
The GD is where the intelligent go to be stupid, as well as the trolls.
The ED is where the Stupid go to be psuedo-intellectuals...even though when I was there, the thread titles consisted of Abortion, Gays, and Christianity.

The LD is where the teenagers go to promote their newfound "Identities" and "lifestyles" they learned on the internet...like wife beating and "Fagan" flufftardtry.


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The worse also being Zippocat.



There's a video version of that where it's locked in a cage, complete with sound. Another one involving a blender, but I have no idea if that one is real (unlike the others, there's no "in progress" pictures). Then of course there's the kitten crushing woman. Kittens seem to be popular for this sort of thing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 2, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> There's a video version of that where it's locked in a cage, complete with sound. Another one involving a blender, but I have no idea if that one is real (unlike the others, there's no "in progress" pictures). Then of course there's the kitten crushing woman. Kittens seem to be popular for this sort of thing.


It's because people like kittens and if people like it other people will find a way to make a shock video of it.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> There's a video version of that where it's locked in a cage, complete with sound. Another one involving a blender, but I have no idea if that one is real (unlike the others, there's no "in progress" pictures). Then of course there's the kitten crushing woman. Kittens seem to be popular for this sort of thing.



I think /anon/ went after one when a kid microwaved a kitten...and the woman crushing one.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 2, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I was once curious enough to look up "kittens" on ED, expecting to see a page with cute balls of fluff.
> It was wrong, so wrong.
> *shudders*



OH MY GOD, WHY? WHY? For the love of god!


----------



## Dreaming (May 2, 2012)

Mudfall :V Don't Google that if you don't know what it is, I was literally looking for shocksites. Came across a few 'interesting' ones.


Ad Hoc said:


> Well, I go to 4chan a lot. My favorite board is /an/ (Animals and Nature), which is normally a lovely board, but people like to troll it by posting images of animal cruelty or bestiality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used that on the Furry page on ED not so long ago, but they took it down pretty quickly.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2012)

I don't like to censor my own internet but I try to avoid places I know have stuff I won't like, the only exception being Inkbunny. The cub stuff isn't really an issue at all but for some reason even worse stuff like scat, castration and similar stuff have a tendency to show up in the "popular" submissions. How the heck does this happen, you can't blame it on IB being a "cub" site? >_>

I think the strangest thing I ever saw was recently on FA, though. It was... nipplefucking. Not the grossest thing, but I have no idea how you can come up with that. Jesus.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 2, 2012)

why did i need to look up kittens... it yelled at me ;A;


----------



## Mxpklx (May 2, 2012)

I've been to thatsphucked.com
an awful site used by people who have a fetish for dead bodies being mutilated and other various body anomalies.
Never go there.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't like to censor my own internet but I try to avoid places I know have stuff I won't like, the only exception being Inkbunny. The cub stuff isn't really an issue at all but for some reason even worse stuff like scat, castration and similar stuff have a tendency to show up in the "popular" submissions. How the heck does this happen, you can't blame it on IB being a "cub" site? >_>
> 
> I think the strangest thing I ever saw was recently on FA, though. It was... nipplefucking. Not the grossest thing, but I have no idea how you can come up with that. Jesus.



Because IB has been receiving FA's garbage. :V



Kluuvdar said:


> OH MY GOD, WHY? WHY? For the love of god!



I think there's one for rabbits too.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 2, 2012)

the sandboxes in second life


----------



## Littlerock (May 2, 2012)

Eh, human gore and shock threads of such never bothered me. But the animal ones I do turn away from :c
I am guilty of having giggled at the one picture of a man who's head was skewered with a 2x4, with the caption "BORED TO DEATH". Brb, goin' to hell.

Encountering gore in real life is obviously a far different story. Rather than just gawp and comment, I'd get help, and help in any way I could with my limited knowledge of medical aid, if professional help was not immediately forthcoming (i.e. tie off bleeders, pack large wounds, apply antiseptic, ect.). The fact that it is an image takes much of the realness out of me, but it does not mean that I am totally desensitized to it.

...I still can't bring myself to watch shoveldog though. ;~;
Fucking_ cruel_. Pisses me right off.


----------



## Aetius (May 2, 2012)

Bittertooth said:


> the sandboxes in second life



Keep away from the "clubs"


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (May 2, 2012)

I can watch most porn shock vids no problem (2 girls 1 cup, 1 guy 1 jar, meatspin, mudfall), but the animal abuse gifs make me sick to my stomach.  How can anyone be so cruel?

The only porn vid that ever got to me was a live action E.T. (as in, the kids movie about the turd alien phoning home) porn gif, literally recoiled from my screen the first time I saw that.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2012)

Probably the darkest thing I've came across, when I was on Heaven666, I came across a photo of a guy jerking off to a kitten head on the ground...

Also a video of these two teenagers filming abuse (not a fake video) of a cat. Like spraying it, punching it, slamming it against the walls, etc.


----------



## Yago (May 2, 2012)

You know, just...ugh. Why the hell did I Google half that shit. 

So much that cannot be unseen...


----------



## Spatel (May 2, 2012)

The video on Toxic Junction with the prisoner getting his hands and feet cut off. There's another one on Liveleak of a man in Colombia who has both of his hands cut off with a machete by guerrilla fighters. Kinda hard to feel like I have any problems in my life, watching these videos. 

There's also the BME pain olympics, which is harder to watch than either of those, even though it's fake.

And then there's the nullification story.

Of course I've seen all the other viral videos.


----------



## Onnes (May 2, 2012)

Yago said:


> You know, just...ugh. Why the hell did I Google half that shit.
> 
> So much that cannot be unseen...



Now let that feeling grow inside you. Grow until it compels you to surreptitiously link others to shock sites so that they too can feel the same.


----------



## Ansitru (May 2, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> *I seached "kittens" on ED because of Ansitru some weeks ago*, 1 guy 1 jar, lemonpary and 3 guys 1 hammer gifs, slugs art, and a lot of zoo vids I have stumbeled upon.
> 
> I will never turn off my filter again.



You're still welcome! :'D


----------



## Kahoku (May 2, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... What
> I'd suggest staying away from that guy
> (or he left it open on purpose to mess with you :V)



I pm'd you what I saw, found it on another site, because I didn't want to post it here.
 THEY ARE GRAPHIC.
I hope I don't get bannated....by this will drive my point.


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2012)

So earlier I was fucking around with the hosts file, and during some Googling found a prototype hosts file that - in addition to blocking ads - blocks various shock sites. There were quite a few I hadn't heard of.

That was an interesting half an hour.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I was once curious enough to look up "kittens" on ED, expecting to see a page with cute balls of fluff.
> It was wrong, so wrong.
> *shudders*


fuckfuckfuckfuck why did I do this

I'm not going to fap for months.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 2, 2012)

What about the Furry fandom itself? Ever wanted to see some Ho Yay between Tom and Jerry? Well, you've come to the "right" place, I guess.


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 3, 2012)

Just read a few posts on here. All I can say is that the internet doesn't scare me anymore.....Unless it's a jump scare like they do in Amnesia...


----------



## Spatel (May 3, 2012)

Anyone here read electric retard?


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2012)

Let's see...
Well, there's the kitten-crushing lady, that was horrible. 3 guys 1 hammer, never again. Plenty of death gifs from browsing 4chan. Luckily I mostly go on /o/ so there really isn't that kind of stuff there. Seen my fair share of gore. That shit's fucked up. There were also images of someone binding/abusing/raping their dog. I really hope there's a special place in hell for them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Because IB has been receiving FA's garbage. :V


Once again, that doesn't really make sense because the only thing I can remember being banned from FA was cub, I'm pretty sure stuff like castration hasn't been touched.


----------



## Xipoid (May 3, 2012)

It was a long time ago and she said she was eighteen


----------



## PapayaShark (May 3, 2012)

I remembered that I have also seen the kitten stomping vid, the raccon dog skinning, pictures from newspapers of cats having their eyes poked out, paws burned and anus penetrated with a stick. And on animal planet I saw a cat being tortured by some guys, slammed against the wall and kicked.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> I remembered that I have also seen the kitten stomping vid, the raccon dog skinning, pictures from newspapers of cats having their eyes poked out, paws burned and anus penetrated with a stick. And on animal planet I saw a cat being tortured by some guys, slammed against the wall and kicked.


They show that on TV? Damn.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 3, 2012)

You know those videos where people watch 2 girls 1 cup (or 1 guy 1 jar...or 2 guys 1 horse. :V ) and then record their grossed out reactions? 

Yeah, because I'm such a wimp when it comes to some really really disgusting fetishistic things, I should record my reactions as I look through peoples' galleries on FA and SoFurry. I know a few people, like Aggro Badger on FurAFfinity because he has no limitations on what he draws (And is unable to say "no" so yeah, he gets some really *really* sick people commissioning him.)


----------



## Sar (May 3, 2012)

I could have lived my life no problem without knowing there's a "Necrophilia for Dummies" that you can buy on the deep web.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I could have lived my life no problem without knowing there's a "Necrophilia for Dummies" that you can buy on the deep web.


I'm dying to know here, does it say anything about replacing the corpse's rotted-away dick with a steel pipe?

(and kudos to those who know _why_ I'm asking this)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 3, 2012)

Good ol' ED's "Offended" page.  Never made it to the bottom.

I think someone linked it to me once.


----------



## Sar (May 3, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm dying to know here, does it say anything about replacing the corpse's rotted-away dick with a steel pipe?
> 
> (and kudos to those who know _why_ I'm asking this)



Probably. :/


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 3, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm dying to know here, does it say anything about replacing the corpse's rotted-away dick with a steel pipe?
> 
> (and kudos to those who know _why_ I'm asking this)


No explanation for those who don't get it?

The mere fact that the deep web exists and I was on the front page of the hidden wiki was pretty disturbing. Some links weren't too legal.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2012)

From what I understand people are weird all over, not just in the furry fandom. However furries are a bit more publicly vocal about it than most.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2012)

^ LOL

I am genuinely disappointed that this isn't actually about dark arts. :C

Stupid pervy furries


----------



## Reiko93 (May 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> I am genuinely disappointed that this isn't actually about dark arts. :C
> 
> Stupid pervy furries



Fine we can do that. Here is your book, get to studying. :V


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2012)

I think I've seen pretty much a little of everything there is to see on the internet. 2girls1cup, tubgirl, 1guy1jar, and all those things I've long since forgotten. Can't forget Nick Berg. I guess the most common things.

The last truly horrid thing I saw was a cat being doused in gas and burned in a cage. The freaked me out. Stuff like that will always traumatize me. I've learned to not even look when the internet tries to make me.



Ozriel said:


> The worse also being Zippocat.



Oh wtf, I was trying to see with thumbnails if this was the one I was talking about, and I got some detailed thumbnails.. god.. dammit..
I need to find ways to numb myself now.

Note to future self: _Really_ don't look up potentially traumatizing things from now on, even if it's mentioned on the internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 3, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> One Guy, One Jar.
> ...and it couldn't have a better ending for such an idiotic display.



Seen it, that made me cringe so hard.

probably one everyone has seen 2girls1cup, if you haven't seen it, you don;t wanna see it.


----------



## Yago (May 3, 2012)

Well, after checking out just about every single thing mentioned in this thread.

I can officially say I need to bleach my mind. That said, I did link stuff to people like Onnes mentioned, and it was well worth the lulz.


----------



## Ley (May 3, 2012)

TO be honest, nothing really bothers me. 

... but smiledog.jpg has ALWAYS FUCKING BOTHERED ME. 

No idea why. ><;

edit: googled a lot of this stuff. I felt like a terrible person when I looked up kittens on ED. There's a face with the eyes popping out that suddenly made me bust out laughing. No idea why.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 3, 2012)

Somehow I know exactly what happens in a lot of shock videos, without actully watching many of them at all. :<


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 3, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Somehow I know exactly what happens in a lot of shock videos, without actully watching many of them at all. :<



You should write a list of what happens in each one. That way people can satiate their curiosity without actually having to watch the videos.


----------



## Reiko93 (May 4, 2012)

I can sum up this thread in four words: Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2012)

I had a look at Zippocat because of this thread, had a look, didn't think much of it, and passed it over to a Skype group chat.

They're not happy with me right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Seen it, that made me cringe so hard.
> 
> probably one everyone has seen 2girls1cup, if you haven't seen it, you don;t wanna see it.



I'll probably just laugh, since it's scatty. (I haven't seen it)

I've seen loads of nasty .gifs of people shitting on each other over at 4chan, but now I just laugh at them.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH MEEEEEE ;A;


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

Some More Strange Shit.


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Some More Strange Shit.



I'm either missing something, or this is pretty tame.

Here, have my favourite mediocre-level shock imageNSFW

it's porn someone commissioned


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'll probably just laugh, since it's scatty. (I haven't seen it)
> 
> I've seen loads of nasty .gifs of people shitting on each other over at 4chan, but now I just laugh at them.
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH MEEEEEE ;A;



Perhaps you are prepared for SWAP.avi (Fantastically NSFW). 



> Imagine if the Holocaust was a 63 minute long video about pooping. Now imagine your mother drowning in a bathtub full of diarrhea. This is the sexual content of SWAP.avi.



It is to 2girls1cup what 3guys1hammer is to pictures of a emo who scratched his wrist. I think the fact that the people doing it are clearly not enjoying it really adds a lot to it. They are not doing it because it they find it fun, but because they're getting paid to do it. There's only still images in the article though, which is nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 4, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> No explanation for those who don't get it?


Fine. (sort of work safe but still pretty gross)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm either missing something, or this is pretty tame.
> 
> Here, have my favourite mediocre-level shock image
> 
> it's porn someone commissioned


Very hawt :v


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm either missing something, or this is pretty tame.
> 
> Here, have my favourite mediocre-level shock image
> 
> it's porn someone commissioned



Ugghh...Goddamn it. >:V
That's sick..


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 4, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm either missing something, or this is pretty tame.
> 
> Here, have my favourite mediocre-level shock imageNSFW
> 
> it's porn someone commissioned


Old, and scat is hardly the worst that's out there... or maybe that's just my personal opinion, I'm more bothered by gore.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 4, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Old, and scat is hardly the worst that's out there... or maybe that's just my personal opinion, I'm more bothered by gore.


Especially gore against something cute like ponies.
NSFW, soul-killing too:
http://fim.413chan.net/art/src/131232120881-twilight_gore.jpg
All of my why


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Especially gore against something cute like ponies.
> NSFW, soul-killing too:
> http://fim.413chan.net/art/src/131232120881-twilight_gore.jpg
> All of my why


C'mon, who couldn't love this? (more NSFW)

EDIT:
Um, wow, whoever drew those doodles must be a real sociopath.


----------



## zanian (May 9, 2012)

I saw a lot of things...
But real world event are always more disturbing then videos...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-pills-filled-powdered-human-baby-flesh.html
Dead baby medecine for now; soylent green is the next step, isn't it?


----------

